# Front squat vs the Back squat



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Before I go into detail. I dont want any replies from people who are going to say 'shut up, squat, stop being a big girls blouse etc'. I am just raising a concern and a querey and would really benefit from some constructive feedback.

I am not a sprinter, but I have always wanted to be able to run faster. And I am currently following a program which is designed to do just that.

On the main leg lift day - You either Deadlift or Squat or Front Squat. Not everytime I squat, no matter how careful I am, how much focus I always have a really pumped and stiff back for 2-3 days after. Now I have never actually Front squatted. But I have heard that it is more focussed on the quads and supposidly takes pressure of off the lower back.

Is this true?

I am not bothered about what evercise I do. I am just trying to fix a problem I have with my training at the moment.

There is a second phase to my training which is every 4 weeks (each phase is 4 weeks) and in this phase one of the exercises is single leg squatting.

So I am thinking I could Front Squat instead of Back Squat.

I am wondering if anyone has any thoughts? or if I am just talking jibberish.

Thanks


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

try smith machine front squats


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I've found front squats more comfortable in the past. I can't decide which I prefer at the moment.

Deffinatley more quad & core involvement in a front squat, for me anyway.

You'll find you're not leant so far foward in a front squat due to your center of gravity so you might find this helps to illiminate your back pump.

Where abouts to you have the bar on your back when you squat? up high on your traps? or across your rear delts? I find across delts removes back pump issues as your center of gravity is further back so you just drive with your legs as opposed to having to recruit more of your trunk to stop yourself falling foward.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Try using a neoprene belt/support for your back?

I use one when I go heavy and it helps shift the strain on my lower back.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Try using a neoprene belt/support for your back?
> 
> I use one when I go heavy and it helps shift the strain on my lower back.


Would that not just significantly reduce involvment from his core?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shut up and squat! lol

ok buddy just try and see what hapens? onstead of asking post up after your next lev sesion telling us if it works better or nor? o think a change is allways good any buddy if you never do em try em


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Would that not just significantly reduce involvment from his core?


No not a lot tbh imo it is well worth wearing a belt if back is in pain next day


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I have it on my traps and I use a belt on my max sets only at the moment.

I will give them a go, and let you know.

Thanks again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I think front squat will involve more lower back ROM than back squat, especially if your hams are tight.

The quads will play a greater role in the movement though and get more work in fronts.

If you are going to do single leg squats try them with a dumbell in front of you. This will help with balance too.

M


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the main difference between Back Squats and Front Squats is that Back Squats involve the hams and adductors more, primarily due to stance width.

Front Squats can be pretty easy going for the lower back but only so long as you keep yourself very upright - keeping your elbows high, the bar close to your throat, and keep looking slightly upwards rather than at your form in a mirror will help you maintain the right position.

For training for running I'd also think about deep lunges, not too heavy but with a very explosive upward phase. Jump squats are good to for developing explosive running strength. Single leg squats/bulgarian split squats are awesome for everything :thumbup1:


----------



## Anabol Lector (Apr 20, 2010)

I do both types of squats on my lower body day.

I back squat then I do some stretching and maybe an aux exercise then I hit front squats. I do my front squats with a pretty wide stance because it works better for me because I am pretty tall. I use front squats as an aux exercise to help train my back squat. I feel that it helps train my lower back and quads so it helps keep some balance in my lower body as well.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i'd be interested in seeing a video of the OP squatting. He may be using his back excessively, instead of sitting back into it.

I like front squats, but I find it harder to do high reps with them. I find it helps taking a deep breath and holding it for each rep, same with back squats.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

gerg said:


> i'd be interested in seeing a video of the OP squatting. He may be using his back excessively, instead of sitting back into it.


X2

I also find fronties hammer my lower back. Especially when i start to get fatigued and my forms goes.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Use whatever works for you, maybe a focus on jumps squats or polymetrics to get the explosive power you want for your speed.


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

i've always found that front squats burn up my abs a lot more than back squats, which usually give my lower back a good pump. fronts are supposed to be better for form because they allow you to keep your back more vertical. i definitely think that incorporating both variations into your routine wouldn't hurt at all.


----------

